# Elderberry



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I was lucky to find some ripe Blue Elderberries. I had enough to make a pint of juice, which includes about a 1/3 cup of sugar and a 1/4 cup of vodka to top it off. It congealed like a loose jelly.

SO if you use it how do you dose it? or how do you process it?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Last year I filled a bunch of 1/2pint jars and gave them to friends. From research available it is best used during an active infection to boost your immune system. So not to ward off cold/flu, but during.

One jigger twice a day.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you! And, uh, you follow that jigger with some Fireball? can't hurt ha!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I sell elderberry extract at the Farmer's market. I've seen it over and over knock out a cold or flu in a day and half up to 2 days when taken every 3 hours while symptomtic. When the symptoms die down, you stay on it a few times a day. Stay on 8 days total. Take at first sign of the tickle or tingle you get when you know one is coming on. Awesome immunomodulator!


----------



## tickranch (Jan 6, 2007)

I've read that you should take a jigger a day if you know you've been exposed to the cold/flu germs. Up to 2 jiggers if you got it bad. 

Becareful though, some strains of flu like the h1n1, I think, are different and your body reacts differently, something about some kind of storm, lol. Ask chickenista, she knows or google it.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Hate to burst any bubbles, folks, but it is the BLACK elderberry, Sambucus *****, that is the medicinal one, NOT the blue, Sambucus cerula. THe blues are great for pies, cobblers, jams, and jellies. Probably makes a tasty wine also, but does nothing for a flu infection.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

*You are talking about a cytokine storm (sorry font is so big and bold)?*

*From Dr. Gabriel Cousens*

Take Elderberry with *Zinc and adequate selenium* (don't exceed 200 mcg) to correct the risk of a TH-1 and TH-2 imbalance created when a healthy immune system kills off large amounts of a virus in the body. This imbalance can result in a *cytokine storm* and is a slight risk during the flu, with or without a flu remedy. Add *sub-lingual B-12* for additional protection against cytokine storms. A cytokine storm is caused by too many immune cells activated in a single place and it is an over-active immune response. The primary symptoms of a cytokine storm are high fever, swelling and redness, extreme fatigue and nausea; they have potential to do significant damage to body tissues and organs. (*Personal note:* Because of their already strong and responsive immune systems, this is *more common in the young and healthy* who are then exposed to an unusually aggressive viral strain.)

*From Retroscreen Virology, an institute associated with the University of London: *
The extract was at least 99 per cent effective against the H5N1 virus and significantly neutralized the infectivity of the virus in cell cultures. An in vitro study has shown a standardized extract of Black Elderberry to be effective in increasing the production of four inflammatory cytokines, suggesting that the supplement may have an immuno-stimulatory effect and therefore be worth taking all year round to prevent flu and other disease.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

goatlady said:


> Hate to burst any bubbles, folks, but it is the BLACK elderberry, Sambucus *****, that is the medicinal one, NOT the blue, Sambucus cerula. THe blues are great for pies, cobblers, jams, and jellies. Probably makes a tasty wine also, but does nothing for a flu infection.


That's not correct. Sambucus Cerula also has as much medicinal qualities as Sambucus *****. In fact, you can use the whole plant for a variety of things from bug control to flu and cold medicines and you can even make flutes from the hollow stems.

It's just that Sambucus ***** is more commonly used for medicinal purposes as it doesn't have as many uses outside of medicinal.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Most interesting as in my 30+ years as an herbalist and researcher I have never seen a study conducted/published using blue elderberry, ONLY the black elderberry. Also I know of no commercially or privately produced elderberry tincture or medicinal product that uses blue elderberries. Can you share your information sites? Here is a link to at least 10+ dicumented studies on S. *****. http://cms.herbalgram.org/searchresult.html?searchfor=elderberry&option=all&KY_WS_LOW=2636%7C2631%7C2626%7C2627%7C2629%7C2633%7C2638%7C2641%7C2888%7C6543&ts=1379097376&signature=90d5b6c60ecdff25d82022cb58b1c89b

Maybe in your area nobody uses the black elderberries for anything, but around here and in SD and WA state everybody uses the blacks for pie, jelly, wine, etc. But everybody is different.

ALso it is important to realize some parts of ALL elderberry plants are toxic - 
Edible Uses:
The fruits of blue elderberry are edible raw, cooked or used in preserves. This is the most well-tasting of the North American elders, even though it is full of small seeds. The berries are rather sweet and juicy. They can however cause nausea if eaten raw, but ripe berries are edible when cooked. Berries can be used in portlike wine, jams, and pies. They should always be cooked and are used primarily in wines and syrups. The fruit is usually dried before being used. Some caution is advised, see the notes below on toxicity. The flowers are edible raw or cooked, and are said to be pleasant and refreshing raw. A pleasant tea can be made from the dried flowers. 
[SIZE=-1]Caution:
The leaves, green fruits and stems of members of this genus are poisonous. The stems, bark, leaves and roots contain cyanide-producing glycosides, and are therefore poisonous, especially when fresh. The fruit of this species has been known to cause stomach upsets. Any toxin the fruit might contain is considered to be of low toxicity and is destroyed when the fruit is cooked.

http://montana.plant-life.org/species/sambu_ceru.htm[/SIZE]


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Most medicinal studies have been done with the black elderberry not because it's so different, but because the medicinal qualities is about all that variety is used for. 

On the other hand, there have been many studies in which blue elderberries have been used, but not grouped into black or blue, rather just "elderberries" simply because the _chemical_ make up of an elderberry is identical whether black or blue and have the same medicinal qualities.

Other than the berries, of course, the elderberry plant is toxic, although mildly toxic. You won't die from it, but it can make _some_ people sick. That's why the leaves and stems are not consumed, but used as bug repellents, to make instruments, etc. 

Also for many people, elderberry acts as a laxative, so go easy until you find the effects it has.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

A couple years ago a medicinal syrup vendor in this area, had the State University test each of the local varieties for the relative content of the medicinal components. [I do not recall what those components are, nor do I care]

They documented that the local variety with the highest level of whatever is the 'goodbarn' black elderberry.

As it turns out, 'goodbarn' is what I have growing in my garden, and this is the only variety of berry that the syrup vendor wants to purchase.

'Goodbarn' is self-pollinating and can produce 1/2 bushel of berries per plant.

After learning this, I went from 2 plants to a dozen plants. I hope to have 30 plants growing soon.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness ET1 SS. what size are your bushes? I have two black elderberry plants (2-3 yr old) that are about 6 ft tall and maybe 4 ft wide which, together, do not produce that much.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Goodness ET1 SS. what size are your bushes? I have two black elderberry plants (2-3 yr old) that are about 6 ft tall and maybe 4 ft wide which, together, do not produce that much.


About that size. I have to prune them a lot.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh I've never pruned mine. Think if I did, I'ld get a larger crop? How much would you take off?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Oh I've never pruned mine. Think if I did, I'ld get a larger crop? How much would you take off?


Same as any other fruit bearing shrub [with exception of canes].

Remove all dead wood. 
Remove suckers and any damaged wood. 
Primary supports [which in elderberry are called 'canes'] do not bear, but they do provide support to lateral fruit bearing wood. 
Open the center to form the 'vase'.
avoid tangling which will later cause storm damage.
remove all ground branches [their fruit would lay on the soil and rot anyway].

I never look at pruning shrubs as removing X percentage. I want them to get as big as they can be. So long as everything is healthy, supported, in the light, and will not cause fruit loss.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, maybe I'm not aware of what I'm looking at; but I don't see any dead or damaged wood. If I opened the center, it would mean removing the primary supporting canes that would not be wise to remove. I can remove the suckers at the base.

Should I simply cut back each branch/vine (whatever the term is) coming off the canes about 1/3rd like I do trees? (Maybe they just need a few more years of development?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, maybe I'm not aware of what I'm looking at; but I don't see any dead or damaged wood. If I opened the center, it would mean removing the primary supporting canes that would not be wise to remove. I can remove the suckers at the base.
> 
> Should I simply cut back each branch/vine (whatever the term is) coming off the canes about 1/3rd like I do trees? (Maybe they just need a few more years of development?


Early spring [before the snow is gone] you should be able to see if there is any dead wood. Dead is distinguished by dry and not bendable, snaps / breaks if you try to bend it.

Suckers coming up from the base, at grade, should be removed.

There is typically be a general 'vase' shape of primary branches. From those, some shoots will go toward the center. A dozen shots all going toward the center fills the center, and do not allow sun light in. Opening the center, is to remove anything from the vase that points toward the center. So the 'vase' is hollow, to allow sunlight inside.

Branches that cross over other branches would get tangled and will cause storm damage later, remove them.

Remove all branches that point downward. As they grow they will lay on the ground, their fruit would lay on the soil and rot anyway. So remove them during pruning.

Removing in thirds is an old idea from grape vines. You can if you wish. I would never do that for a fruit tree. 

Prune to remove dead wood, damaged wood, suckers, anything that will become structural issues, allow light into the center, and lastly to train for shape.

Some of my elderberries are producing over 1/3 bushel of berries per year by their third year. Others have not came into production until their fourth year.

But all of them are producing at least 1/2 bushel on their fifth year.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG what a nice and clear instruction! Thank you. I've written down what you said and will be following this early next spring.


----------



## MamaTrip (Aug 3, 2013)

The center of elderberry wood is very soft. Before the manufacter of metal taps for collecting Maple Sap, people would hollow out a piece of elderberry wood and use it to collecting the sap from the Maple tree.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

So, blue elderberry, I have several field guides and what I'll call old local folk medicine guides that all say blue elderberry syrup sort of stuff was given when sick "to boost the immune system".

Just curious? yes I'm in Washington, and that's what I got. The stuff tastes amazing in any case!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Mine are still growing so I still use Sambucal. If the kids at school are having a virus/flu going around I start on the immunity dosage. If I feel a cold coming on I use the other dosage. Either way the stuff works very well!


----------

